# suspension advise



## b_johnson (Mar 11, 2008)

I posted this in the suspension forum also, but may be able to get a bit more help here.
I'm looking for some other opinions on suspension for my 95.5 C4 UrS6 before buying. I'm really just looking for an aggressive street setup without breaking the bank... like under 1000 if possible.
I'm having problems finding aftermarket spring applications for this car. 1.6 to 1.8 inches down on springs and some bilsteins would be perfect...
Thanks in advance for any advice. If I have to save a bit longer for some good coilovers... so be it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Here's a pic. of the car... as you can see it needs to be lowered.
_Modified by b_johnson at 3:43 PM 11-23-2008_


_Modified by b_johnson at 3:44 PM 11-23-2008_


----------



## biturbocurious (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: suspension advise (b_johnson)*

How are your fabricating skills? If you have a spare set of front housings and can weld or have access to someone that can weld you can make a pretty trick set-up. I had Bilstein do some work on my front shocks (for my specific application) ... shocks are where the most money was spent. My rear set-up was easy and relatively inexpensive. Shoot me your email and I can send you some pics if you'd like.


----------

